# How to slay box braids



## Royaldbeauty'TV (May 11, 2016)

Heyy !! Heres a tutorial on many styles to rock your box braids!!

Don't Forget to Subscribe!!!


(Mod note: retroactive embed removal.)


----------



## hairstylo (May 17, 2016)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## shellygrrl (May 21, 2016)

Please do not link to your own videos outside of Makeup Tutorials. Keep personal links to your forum signature. Thank you!


----------



## stream26 (Dec 27, 2016)

Okay, I will be getting braids pretty soon. I love most of this styles http://newaylook.com/best-single-braids/. I wanted to know what kind of hair I should get. I would like to be able to wear cute updo's as well as wearing the braids down with the flowing, straight hair affect. But, at the same time, I want to use hair that is not damaging to natural hair. So, give me some suggestions. And give me the pros and cons to each type of hair (ex: you can do the styles that you want, but it's damaging to your hair)


----------



## AlisonAllen (Jan 26, 2017)

I am going to subscribe.


----------

